# Engineers Corner > Engineering Sciences Need a guide

## balaji_alba

i am completed my diploma in mechanical engg on may 2005.i am currently working a private concern.please suggestme a suitable correspontance course for higher studys

----------


## deepasree

hi friend..

   if u are interested to study BE u can do it through the correspondence or else do some courses which matches u r profile... i mean CAD or else some thing which will add values to u r resume

Thanks
Deepasree

----------

